# rhinestone softwear



## bhind (Jul 11, 2008)

What are some of the softwear that you can use for rhinestones.


----------



## dennena (Aug 21, 2010)

i just purchased the winpcsign 2010 software..... i am "playing & learning" it as we type!


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

bhind said:


> What are some of the softwear that you can use for rhinestones.


Have a look at this thread:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t95228.html


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

R-wear
DAS
Wnpcsign2010
Funtime and deluxe
Iwear
ACS
Corel and luis macro for stone placement

and more,,,,,


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

dennena said:


> i just purchased the winpcsign 2010 software..... i am "playing & learning" it as we type!


 
if you need any help just ask,,


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

I've asked this before in different threads but what's the best software w/plugin for my Graphtec CE 5000 60. I need to pull the trigger soon. And will my cutter cut Hartco 425 without double cutting.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

The question i would ask if I were you, would be,, 
which software programs are compatable to my Cutter,, 
You need to make sure and get a program that has the Driver for your cutter.

I dont know that answer for you I am sorry, but I know others will.


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

Twanabee said:


> I've asked this before in different threads but what's the best software w/plugin for my Graphtec CE 5000 60. I need to pull the trigger soon. And will my cutter cut Hartco 425 without double cutting.


 
I use the FuntimeDeluxe 2010 w/ my Graphtec CE5000-60. 

BUT....If you are ever considering purchasing another cutter of a different make/model I would suggest going w/ the Winpcsign 2010 because it has A LOT of cutter drivers. Over 400 I think. (?)
I purchased my Funtime at Paperthreads.
Cybersultan - Scott - at rhinestonedesignz also sells it as well as the winpcsign 2010 w/bundle.
You can also get it directly at Signmax.
(paperthreads used to sell winpcsign, but I do not know if they still do.) (?)

I purchased another cutter in addition to my Graphtec.
It is called the Groove-E by KNK.
It uses the KNK software only.
(I love this cutter and the support that comes with it cannot be matched!) (IMO...and many others)
I got it from SandyMcC at iloveknk.
599.99


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

Thanks Mrs. Bacon...Does the Funtime come with a driver for the Graphtec? I emailed them at Paperthreads but have not heard back from them.


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

Twanabee said:


> Thanks Mrs. Bacon...Does the Funtime come with a driver for the Graphtec? I emailed them at Paperthreads but have not heard back from them.


 

I purchased my FuntimeDeluxe2010 a few months ago and it works fine with my Graphtec CE5000-60 using the "craftrobo pro driver".
(The craftrobo pro is the ce5000-40 and is identical to the ce5000-60 EXCEPT for the size. From _what I have been told)_ 
(Please someone correct me if I am mistaken)

Now, Terry is having a problem at the moment with his Funtime & Graphtec and the only thing that I can think of is that the signmax company might have "fixed" it so it will no longer cut to the "bigger" graphtec. *This is just a guess...I DO NOT know.*

I have NOT downloaded the update to funtime that came out a couple of months ago.
Maybe if I go ahead and download it I can test to see if the funtime will still work w/ my graphtec ce5000-60. (?)

Maybe some of the SELLERS of this particular software can chime in.


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

Mrs. Becon...I heard from Paperthreads and she told me that it would not work with the 5000-60. She did have one open box of the winpc pro 2010 that would work. Do you know about this one? Thanks.


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

Twanabee said:


> Mrs. Becon...I heard from Paperthreads and she told me that it would not work with the 5000-60. She did have one open box of the winpc pro 2010 that would work. Do you know about this one? Thanks.


 
Well, my funtime version from a few months ago works just fine with my ce5000-60.
And since I have not downloaded ANY of the "updates" I will keep it that way. 

The winpc sign will have the driver you need.


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

Well I pulled the trigger and got the Winpcsign 2010. Anyone wish to give me their opinions on it for rhinestones. I can't wait to "play" with it.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

chuck

I love it and would not be with out it, it is one of my 2 favorite programs,,


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

Thanks Monkey. If I may ask...what are you using for stencil material? I purchased some of the Graphtec pink because they say it cuts great with my CE 5000-60.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

chuck i do use the pink you purchased,,and also the Hartco Green stencil 425 material,, 
the hartco green at this time of year has a repostionable glue on the back, that oozies in warm weather, out of the holes,, 
so make sure and Dust your template after weeding it,, with a drying powder.

The powder sticks to the glue , so the glue does not stick to the stones, or studs,, and releases them easily.

IF you need anything chuck just ask, I will be glad to help you.


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

Thank you much Monkey. I'm sure that you will be called on when I get testing and screaming at something. lol


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

I will be here waiting, with a smile


----------

